# Hardware Monitor + Logging



## ullision (12. August 2004)

Hi...
ich suche ein Programm für Linux welches mir Hardware und Prozessinformationen ausgibt ( ähnlich GKrellM). Allerdings sollte mir  dieses Proggi Log-Dateien o.ä. ausgeben um diese ggf. irgendwo auszuwerten...
Hoffe irgendwer kann mir da weiterhelfen...


----------



## JohannesR (12. August 2004)

Hilft dir ein 
	
	
	



```
tail -f /proc/...
```
? Im proc-Filesystem solltest du wirklich *alle* Informationen finden, die fuer dich relevant sein koennten.


----------



## ullision (12. August 2004)

Jo des weiss ich schon  weil die ganzen Proggies dich bis jetzt gefunden hab im Prinzip nur Frontends für das /proc waren...
Ist es denn auch irgendwie ->unkompliziert<- möglich CPU-Temp etc. auszulesen? Hab mich schon an lm_sensors versucht, leider ohne Erfolg


----------



## JohannesR (12. August 2004)

Ich wuerde dir auch zu lm_sensors raten. Brauchst nur nen 2.6`er Kernel oder einen gepatchten 2.4`er.


----------



## ullision (12. August 2004)

hmm...also ist es nicht möglich Sensoren auszulesen unterhalb eines gepatchten 2.4er Kernels....hab mir sowas schon fast gedacht  Gibts noch andere Tools die das bewerkstelligen können? (möglichst Distributionsunabhängig)


----------



## JohannesR (12. August 2004)

lm_sensors ist distributionsunabhaengig (Sourcecode), und die Vorraussetzungen sind jedesmal die gleichen:

- 2.6`er | 2.4`er + Patch fuer I2C
- I2C-Support


----------



## ullision (12. August 2004)

nuja...danke erstmal bis hierhin....


----------



## Ben Ben (16. August 2004)

Vielleicht hilfts dem einen oder anderen (habe ich gerade im Web gerfunden):
http://www.antbear.org/linux24_lm_sensors.html


----------

